#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Chemistry Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Is it possible to strengthen aluminium with carbon

## inconel

Hii,

Is it possible to strengthen(interstitial strengthening) aluminium with carbon atoms like in carbon steels?If not what is the reason? :(think): 





  Similar Threads: rate analysis of  aluminium window iron carbon diagram National Aluminium Company Limit  Nalco Placement Papers,Placement Process and Criteria,Company Profile Ceramic and Carbon-carbon Composites Carbon cycle in environmental engineering

----------


## jooool

hiiii
      yes this is possible............ 
Hi 
     Welcome to this forum site,here you can find 
  the solution of your problems. if you want to know about the any news 
and all the information about the any current affairs which is work in india
as well as all over world.
IF YOU KNOW HOW TO CREATE BACK LINK ON THE FORUM SITE PLEASE CLICK THE LINK BELOW

----------------------------------

----------


## inconel

how? by what method?

----------


## akashram

yes, it is possible to strengthen aluminium with carbon atoms like in carbon steels.

----------

